# Topics > Books >  Book "The AI Age", Adam Riccoboni, 2020

## Airicist

Author - Adam Riccoboni

Book "The AI Age", January 19, 2020 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Article "7 business areas ripe for an artificial intelligence boost"
We're only just out the starting gate with AI, but there are many areas where it can benefit from today's available solutions.

by Joe McKendrick
February 15, 2020

----------

